# Nersery Rymes



## Abbot (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok so wat I dont know how to spell lol.  was just wondering if anyone knew like the old nersury rymes and any background surrounding them. Like how they came about and all. 

Like Jack and Jill: I know theres one more verse thats never mentioned do u see wat i mean. 

Does anyone know how to help me on my search.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 17, 2007)

This link might help you Abbot...you might find further links on that site as well.  
History & origins of Nursery Rhymes

Google Quicksearch or Wikipedia Quicksearch are very good for finding out information...worth bookmarking I think. 

Surprisingly enough, I always thought 'Ring a Roses' was about the Great Plague...it appears I am mistaken. I have also been told that 'Twinkle, twinkle little star' is a lie because stars don't twinkle, only planets do. Is this really true?


----------



## Abbot (Jul 17, 2007)

hhm i always thought ring a rosey was about the plague too.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 17, 2007)

It is about the great plague.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 17, 2007)

It would appear that the plague connection came much, much, much later. I do like the original ideas.

Ring A Roses


----------



## Abbot (Jul 19, 2007)

oh i know now why the new version is about the plague, its cause it got adapted by just mearly adding a tishue, meaning the cough instead of ashes


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 19, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> This link might help you Abbot...you might find further links on that site as well.
> History & origins of Nursery Rhymes
> 
> Google Quicksearch or Wikipedia Quicksearch are very good for finding out information...worth bookmarking I think.
> ...


 
Rosie... many stars appear to twinkle, due to atmospheric disturbance, etc.:

Curious About Astronomy: Why do stars twinkle?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 19, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> I have also been told that 'Twinkle, twinkle little star' is a lie because stars don't twinkle, only planets do. Is this really true?



Hmmm...I'd heard it was the other way around, that planets didn't twinkle but stars did, and that's how you could tell the difference between the two...


----------

